# My next CCW- Everyday!



## rampox (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey everyone!

So, I'm wanting to get myself a CCW handgun. I currently have a Walther P22 for plinking, as that LR22 rounds are MUCH cheaper to practice with than larger defensive rounds.

As I do not trust it with my life, I'm in the market for a CCW that I can pick up and carry on almost on a daily basis.

I'm not about caliber., velocity, or the amount of rounds to sling for a CCW. I like to go by the rule that it's better to have any gun than no gun.

Can anyone make suggestions on what I can look into? I'm on a low budget of about $300-400.

The hanguns I'm looking into right now are:
-Taurus 609 9MM
-Kahr PM9 (might be too expensive thought)
-Bersa Thunder 380
-a 5-shot or 6 shot- snub-nose .38 special.

I've actually had to carry that Walther IWB and it may look like a small gun, but for my body frame, the handle does print.
Length: 5.25 in
Width: 1.3 in
Height: 4.5 in

I respect Glocks and Springfield, but they are much more expensive and they don't set that well in my hand. 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If the kahr PM9 is too expensive look at a CW9....very nice weapon. Very easy to conceal. The other chouces are all good ones. When I picked I choose from 10 guns the 380 Bersa was not on the list but the 9mmUC Bersa was. My final 2 choices were a Kahr CW9 and a CZ Rami. 

Good luck on what ever you choose, choose the gun that feels best that you like the most. Don't buy someone elses favorite gun. Make a list of what is important, in order if possible and be truthful. If one gun has everything you want but the next one is close and costs less be sure money is your #1 consideration. Size, width, feel, caliber, reliability, looks, cost, ease to take down and clean, would you be proud to own it. All the things I used to decide.

Like I said good luck, on your list I woud go PM9, then Taurus then snub revolver then the .380. Thats just me and not what you should nesecarrily do.

RCG


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

WEll...Best I can say is get your hands on as many different weapons as you can. you'll find the one that fits best. Check out the FNP pistols. They are not real expensive and are pretty good shooters. I'm no fan of 380's for carry but that's just a personal thing. That's what they are built for really. Most the 380's I see are small to the point that the round can be pretty rough on the hands. Seems like if there was one the size of a medium frame 9mm I might like them better. Anyway, you are the one that has to carry it. get a caliber that you are comfortable with and look for the one that fits you best.


----------



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

Look into the Keltec P3AT .380. It's a nice little pocket gun, I carry mine everywhere in a Desantis Nemesis pocket holster. Whole set up, and ammo should run about $300.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Spazz said:


> Look into the Keltec P3AT .380. It's a nice little pocket gun, I carry mine everywhere in a Desantis Nemesis pocket holster. *Whole set up, and ammo should run about $300.*


I'm curious....how much do you fire a weapon before trusting it for carry? :watching:


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from North Central Texas - think you'll like it here

+1 DevilsJohnson post.

I own and carry several 9mm / .45's and .380's

For what your price range is and some of your thinking - I'd suggest a Ruger LCP in .380 caliber.










I carry this gun in my front pocket in a DeSantis holster more than all my other guns combined.

It is not a target pistol, but if you learn to shoot it - it will certainly get the job done.

:smt1099


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Instead of new try looking into a used HG, if you do not get in a hurry you should be able to pickup a good condition used one in that price range.

Just my .02:mrgreen:


----------



## rampox (Dec 5, 2009)

Ok, so I think I'll be shooting for a Kahr CW9 or a Taurus PT111/609.


Anyone have any experience with either?

I hear the 3rd gen Taurus is was I need to get. Is this true?


Once I can get a sold everyday, I'd love to have a pocket carry like that LCP. That would be great when I have to go into town fresh from work or during work in my business wear and I can't carry IWB easily.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I'm curious....how much do you fire a weapon before trusting it for carry? :watching:


To me each gun has it's own personality - they feel different - come to point of aim differently - break in differently - etc.

That being said, If I shoot a new gun for at least 100 rounds - I normally know whether I'm ready to trust it or not.

On some guns I chose to never conceal carry - but is a fine gun to range shoot with.

:smt1099


----------



## BigMack (Dec 5, 2009)

*Kahr CW9*

I've been carrying a Kahr CW9 for about two years and love it! Because its so easy to conceal it gets carried all year long. A Don Hume IWB or paddle holster(both on the Kahr Shop website) works great. Hornady Critical Defense completes the setup. Good luck!

Oh, and Kahr recommends a 200 round break in. I went to 400 and then 200 of each carry load. Never had ANY issues. The cost was a bit much but I think the investment was well worth it. Whats the cost of a problem at the wrong moment!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

*Kahr*

i am 100% with the previous poster. I have carried a CW9 for a long while now and it is a great weapon. I cant think of anything I would rather carry. Thin Accurate easy to conceal a ton of holster choices breaks down very easy to clean. and relatively inexpensive. I am a big CW fan!

RCG


----------



## imager67 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Taurus 709 slim*

The Taurus 709 slim 9mm. $350 local price. Slim, light, and accurate.


----------



## rampox (Dec 5, 2009)

Ok, so I went to my local gun store...

I tried out the CW9, the 709 Slim, and the PT111.


The Slim fits well, but man is it ugly! Of course looks isn't everything.

The PT111 feels like a solid handgun. The trigger feels good and the weight isn't bad at all.

The CW9 feels less ergonomic in MY hand, but still feels like it would be comfortable at the range. What? It only comes with 1 mag? I guess that's where they cut costs on the price.


Choices Choice.


----------

